# Yamaha YSP-4300 Soundbar



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I know most (if not all) of you are not fans of soundbars, but wow, the specs on this thing are insane. I'm just looking for thoughts and opinions on this as a receiver/surround sound replacement in a small Philly row home.

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/hometheater-systems/digital-sound-projector/ysp-4300_u/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> I know most (if not all) of you are not fans of soundbars, but wow, the specs on this thing are insane. I'm just looking for thoughts and opinions on this as a receiver/surround sound replacement in a small Philly row home.
> 
> http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/hometheater-systems/digital-sound-projector/ysp-4300_u/


Hello,
While it does seem quite nice, the standard HT that can be put together for $1899 would utterly crush it. I suppose if space is that much of a constraint then it might be worth thinking about. However, I would still go with perhaps a 2 Channel setup.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Our living room is 14x14 and I currently have a 7.1 setup (Kef egg speakers and a Pioneer VSX-1020-K). Sometimes I feel like that space is too cramped for what I have, so at times I look for a more compact solution. I guess I should leave well enough alone.


----------

